# Your next big tool purchase



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What will it be? I saving up for a navitrack scout then I'll go for a jetter. After that, it's a bigger truck.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Sewer inspection camera... just as soon as I get more sewer calls. I don't get nearly enough drain calls to justify a camera yet.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

A CNC tube bender and a Flo-Jet water cutter.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I would like to get a pipe locator


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

An office trailer and a couple more 53' lowered deck van trailers. 

That way I could have zero rental fees. Hate em.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't really say just one, so heres a few, not in order.
Spartan Soldier Jetter
Press tool (copper and pex)
Spartan Locator
Bigger truck (Hackney type box w/ shelving)
Total Office Manager and Flat Rate Plus Software (Pkg)

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------

